# bamboo



## Overbite (Jan 21, 2004)

does anyone know if it's ok to put bamboo plants around the aquarium. is this a good idea ? i have 3 caribe's about 4-5 inches long in a 60 gallon tank. Will it make them sick if they eat it ?


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

iv seen many tanks with bamboo and not heard any complaints.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moved to Equipment forum.

Should be no problem.


----------



## Overbite (Jan 21, 2004)

ok thanks fellas...


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Might attract unwanted panda bears


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

welcome to p-fury overbite
it should be ok to use.
overbite was my old name until i changed it to mmy real name enjoy it you have good taste
dixon


----------



## ransomsix (Nov 13, 2003)

I had some bamboo in my tank a while back, siliconed onto some slate. It was basically tubes of bamboo coming out from the bottom. It looked really cool (sorry didn't have a digital camera back then), the only problem was that after a while bamboo in tanks starts to stink. At first I thought it was my crap luck, but I've since read that it's the way it goes. It just smells foul wet. If you don't mind it, or your tank is in the basement, fine, but you may notice a stench coming from your water in a couple weeks. Also, you have to fasten it to something like I did with the slate, and fill it part way with gravel, otherwise it floats. Bamboo is lite and hollow! Despite the odor, it looks cool!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i think it will be fine marxen.


----------

